# Bezzera Strega, a month on the bench



## coffeechap

*Bezzera Strega*

I thought would put my thoughts down in a thread to provide you with some more information on the Bezzera strega lever machine. I have had this machine for almost a month now and have used it every day for at least 4 shots per day so feel I am now in a good position to put my thoughts down about this. Let me state from the offset that these are purely my thoughts and experience of using this machine and I will attempt to give it as unbiased and informative appreciation as I can. You will notice that I draw comparisons to my Bosco lever during the review, I fully appreciate that these machines are at completely different price points, but the Bosco is my day to day lever and it helps me to compare functionality.

*Out of the box*

This machine was supplied from new by BellaBarista a highly respected and regarded coffee machine seller and was sold to another forum member who sent it down to me to have a play with, so I cannot comment on the quality of service provided to the buyer, however the buyer has provided the following feedback on the purchase and original delivery, after sales service of the company, these are a straight cut and paste of his own testimonial.

*The BB experience*

*
*

" Having ordered several items from Bella Barista before, I confess I knew what to expect. I was not disapointed either. Open the box to find a smaller manufacturers box inside with the space filled with expanded polystyrene, so I could not imagine what sort of abuse it would take to damage this. then when you open the manufacturers box, you see their packaging which consisted of 4 large bags which meet to give a really strong top and bottom protective layer. Easy to unpack. Quick read through the instruction manual supplied. You get one from Bezerra and a more illuminating one from BB.

Before I purchased this item, BB asked me to come down to visit them specifically for a play which I refused. I knew I wanted this machine, but we did chat at length about it, and discussed the video review done by Rodney, as he wanted me to understand that this machine is more than a traditional lever machine.

The overall feeling you come away with, when dealing with BB is one of immense satisfaction. A little like going to a Department store to make a purchase, which for an online retailer is very satisfying as you know that if there is a problem, then it will be quickly resolved."

I certainly rate the packaging that this machine came in, double boxed with loads of protection, it would be very difficult for it to get damaged in transit. Now out of the packaging and onto the bench

View attachment 2625


First impressions were that the machine itself looks great on the bench, compact enough to grace most kitchens, lovely accents on the handles, lovely detailing on the curved edge stainless steel panels, very pleasing on the eye. The set up is fairly simple, fill the tank with water and switch the machine on, the vibratory pump immediately kicks in and fills the boiler up ( a feature of this machine is that you have various brew options using the pump or the lever, but I will go into more depth on that later) there is a sensor in the water tank which ensures that the boiler can never run dry, as when the decent sized (3 litre) tank is empty the boiler element light will extinguish and the machine will not function. (perhaps the inclusion of an alarm would help as if you don't notice the lamp, the machine just cools down). The group position allows a multitude of cup sizes to be placed underneath, so the user can just put a latte cup under it and pour straight into the cup, very convenient.

View attachment 2626


Once on, the machine takes approximately 15 minutes to come up to temperature, which is indicated when the boiler pressure gauge on the front of the machine indicates between 1 and 1.2 bar pressure. An interesting feature of this machine is the element in the group which means that the machine is pretty much at optimal temperature once the boiler pressure is up. Another great feature of this machine is the drip tray, it is lovely and deep and is ridiculously easy to remove from the machine, just gently lift the front of the tray and slide the whole tray smoothly out of the front of the machine, once emptied the tray slides effortlessly back into position with a satisfying click as it re engages (one of the best drip trays I have seen).

On closer inspection of the finish I noticed that the handles of the portafilter and lever feel very plastic and the type of pastic used means that if you drop the portafilter on the ground, it could crack(perhaps stock handles or wooden handles would have been a better option) instead of metal the group cover is made of chrome painted plastic and on a machine that initially looks solid and well made these are a bit cheap for my liking, infact compared to my Bosco they feel really cheap. The layout of the machine seems simple enough and the panels fit nice and tight, A well put together machine aesthetically.

View attachment 2627


View attachment 2628


View attachment 2629


*Using the machine*

OK down to the important bits, the first use of the machine&#8230;

The Bezzera is a sprung lever machine meaning that you have to pull the lever down to compress the spring in the lever group; Usually a lever group will then use the pressure from the boiler to fill the chamber of the group (as per the Bosco, Pontevecchio and the Londinium L1, however the tank fed L1 will refill the boiler utilising a vibratory pump), in contrast the Bezzera fills the group utilising the vibratory pump and this is engaged at the bottom of the pull using a micro switch. When the lever is dropped the spring is fully compressed and then the pump fills the group of the lever, once the group is full the pump will go quiet as per all vibratory pump machines, indicating that the water in group has built up sufficient pressure to begin preinfusing the puck. Now with the Bezzera unlike almost all other lever machines, you can effectively leave the pump running and completely extract the shot using pump pressure, or you can release the lever (which deactivates the pump) which allows the lever spring to take over the delivery of the shot as per traditional lever machines. So, on paper this is an extremely versatile machine to use.

Having ground the coffee (using a Compak k10 so super consistent grind) along a similar consistency to my BOSCO I load the portafilter tamp and get it on the machine, the portafilter engages nice and easy and has a smooth action, once up tight (important to do on levers as the pressure of the spring can twist a lightly engaged portafilter off the group) I pull the lever for the first time. Wow, you have to be a Russian shot putter to get this lever mechanism to function, the lever with the handle is shorter than on the bosco, which got me to thinking, why didn't bezzera put a slightly longer lever on this machine? I mean if I found it hard to pull the lever (6ft 3, 95 kgs and fairly strong) I shudder to think how a smaller less strong person could actually get the lever down (this is in stark contrast to my bosco which although stiff is not hard to pull), the machine also felt like i would tip over and the flex in the chassis was quite pronounced. Anyway I compressed the spring and followed the manufacturers guideline of letting the pump fully fill the group, then let the pump preinfuse the puck till the first drops at which point I raised the lever to cut the pump and slowly let the lever up until the spring engages, which is fairly quick and allow the spring to take over. The result, a gusher, clearly the grind needs to be much finer on this machine. So after two more gushers I get it dialled in and get a first look at a decent pour from this machine.


----------



## coffeechap

A thing I find confusing is that the group holds 3 ozs of fluid and therefore after reaching blonding you pull the shot away, however the machines keeps extracting a further oz or so of water which takes an additional 12 seconds or so, now although this doesn't sound like a long time, you have to let all the pressure out of the group before you can pull a second shot (as levers don't have solenoids), so multiple drinks become a bit of a chore due to the waiting in betwee, this got me to thinking of how I could improve the process and my conclusion was to go back to basic lever function.

Instead of allowing the pump to break the puck (at circa 11bar pressure) I elected to engage the pump at the bottom of the pull for a period of 5-6 seconds then release the lever and hold, what this effectively did is only allow approximately 2 oz of water into the group and in lifting the lever the puck preinfused under virtually no pressure, I then released the lever thus engaging the spring and completing the full extraction using just the spring of the lever, this permitted the typical reduced pressure profile beginning at around 9 bar and tapering off during the extraction.

The result was a much more consistent pour and 1.75 fluid oz shot, more typical of a traditional lever shot and although by no means a great shot, seemed to have more depth of flavour to the shot done using the pump to break the puck, my only concern was the shot seemed on the cool side.

Please forgive me if this seems as though I am waffling on, I felt it important to explore the options this machine has, in order to draw conclusions as to the best results I got from it. The above routine became my routine for the first few and for most of the time that I used it, apart from when using only the pump to extract the shot, in an effort to progress to great tasting shots.

Time for me to have a play with the machine, the lever pull really concerned me as it was difficult to say the least, so I decided to try out my Bosco lever instead of the lever supplied by bezzera, basic physics, increasing the length of the lever means less effort is required to pull it.

Now I know why the bezzera has a slightly shorter lever, because if it felt like the machine was going to tip over before, this time the machines back feet actually lifted off the worktop as I pulled the lever. However, if I held the portafilter (not ideal) whilst pulling the lever, then the pull was much easier and much more similar to the BOSCO. A significant improvement to the pull of this machine was to raise the machine onto a platform at 1.2m , 30 cm over the standard 900mm work top height, this meant that the lever pull was much more inclined downwards as opposed to horizontal in the initial phase. It is a method that I use with great results on the Bosco and certainly negates the need for taller uses to do a squatting technique.

The issue with the Bezzera is design over function. In placing the group higher on the face of the machine the manufacturer has put the centre of gravity a lot higher, which means that The lever has to be shorter to prevent the machine tipping forward, which in turn makes the lever pull so much harder than any other lever I have used, it also makes the release of the lever much harder too. Perhaps ballast in the back of the machine may offset the tipping

*Conclusions*

Having tried the various methods of extraction I have the following observations, using the machine in pure pump mode was like using a gaggia classic, although the temp was a lot more stable the quality of the shot was ok at best (I am sure a pump orientated user could get better results out of it, but I thought this was supposed to be a lever machine), using the pump to preinfuse and thus break the resisitance of the puck, then use the spring to finish the shot produced better results. Shots tasted better, flavours and depth improved, but again nothing outstanding, the best results that I personally achieved were when using this machine more inline with a traditional lever;use the pump for a limited time, to nearly fill the group, release the lever to disengage the pump, pause for a few seconds then release the lever to allow complete extraction using the springs reduced pressure profile. This released so many more flavours from the shot, darker roasts (which is my preference) had a lot better mouth feel, I could taste the depth of the extraction, there was a greater sweetness to the shot it even looked better!!

These observation put me in a bit of a quandary, as I cant understand why Bezzera don't focus on producing just a lever machine, the group on this machine is the cheaper option of the commercial groups and is not in the same ball park as the group on my Bosco, the machine feels like it is a jack of all trades but master of none, the quality of the shot when just doing lever function, is good but eclipsed by the Bosco by a country mile.

In my opinion as a lover of lever machines this machine just tries to do too many things, which I suppose for other users might form part of its attraction. Simplicity and a reduced pressure profile is the essence of levers and this for me was lacking in this machine, however at its price point there are not many other machines with the not only the range of functions this gives put the basic lever ability of this machine. Have I enjoyed using the bezzera, yes it has given me an insight into a different type of lever machine but would I buy one, perhaps, if I didn't have such a beautiful lever already&#8230;


----------



## glevum

fantastic write up Dave. I have been looking forward to this since our meet up at Rave. The Bezzera drip trays are well thought out, though shallow i don't get any spillage. Hopefully the bezzera range will expand at BB and they will get the plumbed version of the Strega. I would love to see a comparison between the Plumbed Straga and plumbed L1.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent review, Coffeechap. In addition to your comment about the 'Strega being a jack of all trades', I see it also comes with stealth technology. Don't believe me - have a look at picture three. Guess the manufacturer has taken the idea of 'blending into the background' a bit too far.


----------



## glevum

The Systemic Kid said:


> Excellent review, Coffeechap. In addition to your comment about the 'Strega being a jack of all trades', I see it also comes with stealth technology. Don't believe me - have a look at picture three. Guess the manufacturer has taken the idea of 'blending into the background' a bit too far.


Lol, the ''predator'' of espresso machines


----------



## coffeechap

That's what happens when you have super shiny panels


----------



## glevum

I wonder why they have put the OPV drain into the drip tray rather than back into the water tank like the Mitica,


----------



## 4085

I found it most interesting. I knew it had anomalies when I bought it, but I could never have put it into words or given reasons like Dave has. I think the Strega has its place, but never with a true lever man or with a true pump man, and that is the problem! I do not think the pump really adds as much as it takes away!

Many thanks Dave


----------



## forzajuve

Excellent write up, I guess it confirms what most suspected.....not pure lever enough for lever fans and not something to tempt others away from your standard pump with the downsides to the lever.


----------



## Callum_T

Good stuff Dave, well explained and there's nothing much more I'd need to know to make a decision about this machine. As interesting and pioneering as it is I don't think it'll suit many serious home users.


----------



## coffeechap

Not sure if that is the case, as some serious home users who want the flexibility and options this has may get some pleasure out of it, for me, from a lever oriented perspective it just didnt get me excited.


----------



## Andy S

Hi Dave nice right up mate kepp up the good work see you soon ....


----------



## coffeechap

I will try to do more of an update on shot related performance as i play with some mor, I just hope i can keep up the enthusiasm as i strugtgle to leave the beautiful one for very long....


----------



## glevum

3 Strega's now in stock at BB


----------



## espressotime

Great review.

Although I disagree.

I liked the Strega and the coffee it produced.It could hold its own right next to a Cremina ,Pompeii or Electra leva .But as always taste is very personal.What one likes another may dislike.

But I loved the machine.


----------



## coffeechap

I am going to give it another evaluation while i await the arrival of my next lever, might even get a scace out to evaluate the temperature stability of this.


----------



## Severino

Hi Dave

I have had my Bezzera Strega for over 2 years now and am really happy with it. I will be the first to admit that your negatives points you raised are valid - I just put up with them.

My lovely wife will freak if I buy another machine (I also have PLH Pavoni) so I must improve my skills.

Did you take a video of you "best pull" technique? If yes could you post it?


----------



## 4085

Severino, what technique are you using? Do you use the pump to pull your shots or are you limiting the amount of water to enter the group etc etc


----------



## Soll

I recently suffered a bout of upgradeitus and bought a Strega! It was Bella Barista's last one. I had some time to play around with it after Claudette showed me how, I really loved it hence the purchase. I researched quite a bit before seeing one and viewed some videos of a guy named Shullts from Home Barista forum in the states, he goes over a few techniques on how to get the best out of it, really worth watching. Dave does put a negative slant on it but then he does compare them to the Bosco and L1 which are probably the best leavers out there but the Strega was well within my budget at over 1K and I think is superb value for the money. I haven't yet set it up as I'm creating a coffee corner in the kitchen, so once that's up and running I'll post a few pics for forum members to see


----------



## Geordie Boy

Good to see some other Strega owners on here! I think it's a great machine though can't compare it to the L1. My goto shot method is as Dave suggested, letting the pump kick in for around 5-6s (not letting it break the puck) before releasing (watching out for the level shooting up). Not done much pressure profiling myself to be honest


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> Good to see some other Strega owners on here! I think it's a great machine though can't compare it to the L1. My goto shot method is as Dave suggested, letting the pump kick in for around 5-6s (not letting it break the puck) before releasing (watching out for the level shooting up). Not done much pressure profiling myself to be honest


How long you had your Strega Geordie ? I can't wait to get cracking with mine. When I used at BB I was grinding with one of their Mignons and I was quite impressed with the coffee I was producing as well as the steam, which has awesome power. I do like the leavers but I can't justify spending over 2K on a Bosco or L1, well not just yet anyway ! So the Strega ticked all the boxes for me and more importantly price wise too.


----------



## Orangertange

Getting a new lever coffee chap, what this time?

I'm still in the market for one after working all through Xmas, need to spend my hard earned cash on something


----------



## Charliej

Orangertange said:


> Getting a new lever coffee chap, what this time?
> 
> I'm still in the market for one after working all through Xmas, need to spend my hard earned cash on something


Old thread this was back in June when he was between having the Bosco Sorrento and getting his L1


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> How long you had your Strega Geordie ?


I've had mine 6 months now, in fact it's the very machine Dave reviewed in this thread! In fact it feels like I've had it much longer.... time flies when you're having fun and all that!


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> I've had mine 6 months now, in fact it's the very machine Dave reviewed in this thread! In fact it feels like I've had it much longer.... time flies when you're having fun and all that!


Do you tinker around with the leaver and extract different tastes or do you just go with the default method ? What grinder do you have?


----------



## coffeechap

I just wanted to dip into this thread as I was the OP, the Strega is a good machine at the point that it is priced at. I just did not feel that it ticked the boxes for me as a lever enthusiast. I am glad that Geordieboy came down to see how I was effectively getting the best out of the machine as I think without this input you may struggle as I did to pull a magnificent shot.

With regard to the shulman video, I just think it is ridiculous that you have to do some preposterous squatting technique to use a lever machine, clearly there is an issue with balance of the machine due to the position of the group on the body, but no one else is prepared to say that. Geordieboy did magnificently well at the price he got that machine for and I certainly cannot say you would get a better lever machine at that price and I am really pleased that he is pulling good shots on it.

As I previously reported back ( and apologies for not posting anymore info on it) I just found the Strega was at its best when you used it like a lever machine and not with all the pump derived add ons that bezzerra deemed necessary to add.

Soll, I hope you manage to get the best from your Strega and if you want some tips please ask.


----------



## Soll

Thanks Dave I probably will, as soon as my coffee corner is finished. As for the squatting technique I didn't have to apply it, as I'm only 5f 6 lol! But if you can be bothered to how about a short video of you pulling, what you think would be, your best shot/pulling style on the Strega


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'll do a video for you


----------



## Soll

That would be great ! Please do


----------



## Geordie Boy

Here you go! Had 16g in the basket. Engaged the pump for 5s then raise it up...watch out as the lever will want to fly up! If you want you can also just raise the lever slightly (i.e. just to stop the pump) to get a bit more pre-infusion then let it go fully up.

Generally I find a weight in around the 15/16g mark to be best however there have been some coffees which have shone as high as 19g (the DSOL Barnraiser blend being a good example) and this machine does give you the option to play with higher dose sizes. Not got anything good above 20g yet! Note, the higher the dose, the longer you need to keep the pump going for before release (or there's not enough water for the shot in the group). As a guide with the 19g dose, the pump needed to be on for 8s.


----------



## Soll

Nice example Geordie Boy ! I appreciate taking the time to do it. I learnt the hard way with the leaver shooting up when trying it at BB, but soon got the hang of it. Do you play around with pre-infusions times, holding down the leaver ext...? Or do you stick with one routine ? Can I ask what grinder did you use before the HG 1 ? It does look rather classy sitting next to the Strega, I can't believe I'm thinking of upgrading the grinder already lol!! It must be a vast improvement to your previous grinder..


----------



## Geordie Boy

The lever's a bit of a shock the first time you do it that way. I also find the machine to be more counter balanced if you keep the tank topped up with water. I used to have a Classic and an MC2 but got the HG One the same day as the Strega so not used anything else with it. I've not really played with any pre infusion but might have a play this year as I've got so many beans round me at the moment.

I have had a dabble at the pressure profiling as sown in the Jim Schulman videos but not really got much out of it so far, that's another thing I should have a go at as well!

Have you got lots of coffee in for when you get it set-up?


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> The lever's a bit of a shock the first time you do it that way. I also find the machine to be more counter balanced if you keep the tank topped up with water. I used to have a Classic and an MC2 but got the HG One the same day as the Strega so not used anything else with it. I've not really played with any pre infusion but might have a play this year as I've got so many beans round me at the moment.
> 
> I have had a dabble at the pressure profiling as sown in the Jim Schulman videos but not really got much out of it so far, that's another thing I should have a go at as well!
> 
> Have you got lots of coffee in for when you get it set-up?


The Jim Schulman video's intrigued me about the Strega to begin with and also just love the look of it! I have the MSJ which I bought from Mrshades and I'm getting to grips with it quite easily with my La Pavoni Europiccola but I can see myself getting bored of the dosser and the noise it makes. The HG 1 really appeals to me though, lovely looking and is it virtually zero grind retention ? Bean wise I have quite a bit of Rave's Signature blend, a small amount of Jampit and quite excited about the DSOL selection from Coffee Compass


----------



## Geordie Boy

For the HG One, make sure you get the sweeper mod with it as static is an issue. There is a slight retention but that's due to the static only so it's very minor and the grinds fall out naturally in the end (so aren't part of the next shot if it's in a while).

Be warned with the HG One that it's fine for making 1 or 2 cups, but you might find it a faff to make multiple drinks (I get the impression that's why people pass them on). They very rarely come up 2nd hand as well.

DSOL is a good bean to start with as the discussion around it will help you tune in the bean to the machine and let you know what flavours everyone else is getting. I'm also in that


----------



## espressotime

Nice review of the Strega.Don't agree with the lack of balance issue though.When used in the proper way ,pulling the lever downwards and not forward,there is no problem with it tipping over .At least it never happened to me?


----------



## coffeechap

The issue is that if you are tall this is not the easiest thing to do as I am, and the balance point and centre of gravity with the machine is a lot higher than say the L1, to compensate the comany fitted a slightly shorter lever (as previously stated) which invariably makes the pull a lot stiffer, if you fit a longer lever to make it easier it tips the machine off the bench. The key to success with the strega is mounting it on a knock draw on a full sized counter thus encouraging a downward pull, then it is an easier beast to manage.


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> For the HG One, make sure you get the sweeper mod with it as static is an issue. There is a slight retention but that's due to the static only so it's very minor and the grinds fall out naturally in the end (so aren't part of the next shot if it's in a while).
> 
> Be warned with the HG One that it's fine for making 1 or 2 cups, but you might find it a faff to make multiple drinks (I get the impression that's why people pass them on). They very rarely come up 2nd hand as well.
> 
> DSOL is a good bean to start with as the discussion around it will help you tune in the bean to the machine and let you know what flavours everyone else is getting. I'm also in that


The HG 1 would be fine for 2 coffees but if guests come I don't see me grinding all evening making coffee, that's the problem I had with La Pavoni leaver. Mmmm!! What to do ?


----------



## AndyS

coffeechap said:


> The issue is that if you are tall this is not the easiest thing to do as I am, and the balance point and centre of gravity with the machine is a lot higher than say the L1, to compensate the comany fitted a slightly shorter lever (as previously stated) which invariably makes the pull a lot stiffer, if you fit a longer lever to make it easier it tips the machine off the bench. The key to success with the strega is mounting it on a knock draw on a full sized counter thus encouraging a downward pull, then it is an easier beast to manage.


Actual measured force required to depress levers:

Londinium: 10kg

Strega: 15kg

Of course the closer to the end of the lever that one grabs, the "longer" the lever and therefore the less force required. The above figures are grabbing about as close to the end as possible.

But the Strega lever is tapered to discourage you from grabbing near the end (lest your hand slip off and the spring slam the lever upwards). So for me, very subjectively, the Strega feels almost twice as hard to depress as the L1.


----------



## Milanski

I love that you have the facts Andy.

I'm trying to picture the setup of your test...


----------



## AndyS

Milanski said:


> I'm trying to picture the setup of your test...


A luggage scale hooked over the end of the lever.


----------



## Milanski

As I suspected


----------



## Geordie Boy

espressotime said:


> Nice review of the Strega.Don't agree with the lack of balance issue though.When used in the proper way ,pulling the lever downwards and not forward,there is no problem with it tipping over .At least it never happened to me?


I've never had it tip over but you do feel...how can i say it...a bit light at the back when it's running low with water. That's what happens when you have a machine with a physical feedback that you feel, and is what makes levers special



AndyS said:


> Actual measured force required to depress levers:
> 
> Londinium: 10kg
> 
> Strega: 15kg


That's without doubt 'fact of the day'


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> The HG 1 would be fine for 2 coffees but if guests come I don't see me grinding all evening making coffee, that's the problem I had with La Pavoni leaver. Mmmm!! What to do ?


It only takes 30s to do the physical grind, it's the weighing out the beans and transferring of the coffee from the bucket to the puck that takes the time really


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> It only takes 30s to do the physical grind, it's the weighing out the beans and transferring of the coffee from the bucket to the puck that takes the time really[/QUO
> 
> Isn't there some sort of funnel that can used with the portafilter basket ? I'm sure I saw it on Youtube. Either way it's still an attractive piece if kit. How is the taste in the cup though ? You said that you have no previous grinder to compare it with which is a shame, I wonder if it's worlds apart from Mazzer super jolly. Can I also ask where you purchased it from and the cost ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

You can get a portafilter holder from HG One but the postage and import tax costs make it prohibitive to buy on their own. If you wanted i'm sure you could come up with something yourself.

Got mine from Coffeechap 2nd hand though they really don't come round often. New price you're looking at £900 to £1000 to get one from the US.

Remember also that the burr in the HG one is the same as a Mazzer Robur and you're running slower with the hand grind (effectively 60rpm)


----------



## Soll

Thanks for all your info Geordie Boy I'll stick with the Super Jolly for now, until upgradeitus has consumed again


----------



## sjenner

AndyS said:


> Actual measured force required to depress levers:
> 
> Londinium: 10kg
> 
> Strega: 15kg


Unless Andy, you have borrowed Reiss's double spring piston... I understand that the Strega has a less well specified lever group, which is double sprung as standard.

I suspect that it might make the coffee similar to the Strega then (if used as a lever machine), with a (Charles Atlas bench press) and similar results.


----------



## sjenner

Deleted post.


----------



## lespresso

*
Quote Originally Posted by AndyS View Post*

*
Actual measured force required to depress levers:*

*
Londinium: 10kg*

*
Strega: 15kg*

*
That's without doubt 'fact of the day'*

no that's just evidence of both AndyS and the respondent both failing to listen in their high school physics class, but don't let that get in the way of a good story









the force exerted on the coffee by the spring is determined by the force of the spring - if you attach a longer lever on any machine the force required to move the lever will reduce - basic physics really - ever used a pinch/crow bar?

the Strega is fitted with a shorter lever to prevent it tipping forward. the trade-off is high lever pressure, as the measurements provided by 'AndyS' indicate. If you like your lever espresso machine experience to feel like you're loading a mangonel the Strega is for you

As coffeechap mentioned, and AndyS is trying to make a fool out of him, whilst the shorter lever on the Strega increases the load on the lever, it brings the force being exerted (the centre of effort) on the lever back towards the centre of mass on the Strega, and in doing so reduces it's propensity to topple.

Coffeechap & I know this because when we screwed the L1 lever into the Strega group it toppled forward - have a go AndyS - you like your videos - it'd be a good one









counter balance weights to stop toppling forward (the black painted metal cylinders) and note cost saving on small diameter (6mm) copper pipework (more vulnerable to scale) - cf L1: 12mm copper feed pipes, it also means the group takes all day to fill - you'll love it!









See that's the problem, I've actually had the two machines side by side on my bench (serendipity really - someone bought a Strega new and sold it on to coffeechap before they had owned it a week) - already the end of the portafilter handle had been broken off from being dropped onto a hard floor - the result of less expensive non impact resistant plastic on the handles

The cartridge element is rated to 95C+/-10C so perhaps a set of thermal stability data for that too Andy, oh and be sure to post it on every forum you can find too - it's all about precision isn't it?









Given the engineering design of the Strega, the only way we believe that you and your cohorts can achieve the level of excellence you claim to obtain from the Strega is either (a) using it wired up to your vast arsenal of measuring equipment and only pulling the shot when all the numbers line up, or (b), one of your group, Jim perhaps, has pulled many many shots under scenario (a) that he has managed to devise a set of convoluted operating rules that have subsequently allowed you to remove your measuring equipment from the machine. we simply do not accept that the man on the street will have the ownership experience that you claim, straight out of the box. The rest of us simply do not use our espresso machine in this manner.

There is a third possibility, © which is referred to on HB fairly extensively, and that is making modifications to the machine. If you like modding things then the Strega could well be the ideal platform, but it is misleading to suggest that the performance you are obtaining from the machine is achievable from the machine as sold

And that is the classic forum wheeze, ah, i can get machine 'X' to deliver excellent results (unsaid, but implied, 'because i am such an exceptionally clever chap'). However, almost all of us don't want 'i tamed the beast' bragging rights, we want a machine that is as simple as possible to operate. LONDINIUM I is that machine.

Do tell how Schulman and your other friends explain away this 20C temperature range (we take this specification information straight from the catalogue) as being acceptable on your beloved Strega, because I'm finding it hard to understand. Anything to with 1st Line Equipment? Just wondering









the measurement given in no way indicates which machine has the stronger spring, but this image of the thickness of the metal, or lack of it, on the chassis just might. i comparison the chassis on the LONDINIUM I is almost entirely free from cutouts and is constructed from vastly thicker 3mm sheet, doubled and welded to 6mm in areas of high load. in engineering terms the two machines are chalk and cheese. i am concerned that you either don't appreciate this, or choose to ignore it, as it is instantly apparent to anyone with a basic understanding of engineering:









oh, and don't drop the drip tray on your kitchen bench too hard as it is only held together with a small number of spot welds, 4 i think from memory, and if you drop it the sport welds will break and you will need to buy a new drip tray as it can not be economically repaired if you pop a spot weld:









the L1 group is a full commercial group, which is why it costs exponentially more to buy and why it is also found on the idrocompresso in exactly the same configuration as the L1

theres an old saying Andy that you get what you pay for, and your efforts to imply the Strega gives you the same thing as the L1 are slightly disingenuous

the L1 is a compact commercial lever espresso machine, other is not

if your budget only allows a Strega, then a Strega by all means, we're not being snobbish about it. but to suggest you get the same taste in the cup is misleading

if we'd got the blessing of the established industry experts at the commencement of the project, like the way say Mahlkoenig markets their products and sweetened the deal for everyone, the LONDINIUM I would be feted by the good and the great in the coffee industry

it has reached the point where the tireless pushing of this story by some embittered old men in the States is now doing their authority more harm than ours. to their dying day the L1 will be a thorn in the side because they said it couldn't be done and i said it could

I also know that in the past they had priced up a lever project and decided they just couldn't make the numbers work, so I'm sure its particularly galling when a snotty little upstart from the bottom of the South Pacific proves you wrong. Something to do with me not having 5 generations of italian lineage i seem to recall being posted on HB...

we'll live with it - anyone who has ever been in the same room as both machines knows this story is simply at odds with the facts


----------



## AndyS

sjenner said:


> Unless Andy, you have borrowed Reiss's double spring piston...


No, standard single spring.


----------



## AndyS

lespresso said:


> whilst the shorter lever on the Strega increases the load on the lever it brings the force being exerted (the centre of effort) on the lever back towards the centre of mass on the Strega, and in doing so reduces it's propensity to topple.
> 
> Coffeechap & I know this because when we screwed the L1 lever into the Strega group it toppled forward - have a go AndyS - you like your videos - it'd be a good one
> 
> See that's the problem, I've actually had the two machines side by side on my bench (serendipity really - someone bought a Strega new and sold it on to coffeechap before they had owned it a week)
> 
> The cartridge element is rated to 95C+/-10C so perhaps a set of thermal stability data for that too Andy - it's all about precision isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the measurement given in no way indicates which machine has the stronger spring
> 
> the L1 group eats the strega group for breakfast, which is why it costs exponentially more to buy and why it is also found on the idrocompresso in exactly the same configuration as the L1


1. Reiss, like you, I have the two machines side by side on my bench.

2. Yes, I mounted the L1 lever on the Strega (months ago) and the Strega alarmingly toppled forward.

3. I honestly don't know what the L1 group eats for breakfast, but I'd say the group is a marvelous piece of industrial art. In contrast, the Strega group incorporates some unique technology, but along with its chrome plastic hood and tacky (IMHO) ornaments, the Strega machine feels cheap compared to the L1.

4. Obviously my measurements of lever pull force in no way indicate which machine has a stronger spring -- *obviously.*

5. As far as thermal stability is concerned, if one flushes the L1 soon after each shot, the thermosiphon is reliable and the brew water temperatures are relatively reproducible (not with the precision of some PIDed double boiler machines, but certainly precise enough for most people).

6. The Strega's particular HX design will generally not allow brew water temperatures as reproducible as those of the L1. But in the hands of a skilled operator, the Strega may be manipulated to give brew water temperatures in a "high, medium, or low" range. That is a useful feature for those who know how to use such temperature manipulation to enhance their shot making.



lespresso said:


> the joy of forums - opinions masquerading as facts


Touch of irony there?











lespresso said:


> it has reached the point where the tireless pushing of this story by some embittered old men in the States is now doing their authority more harm than ours
> 
> we'll live with it - anyone who has ever been in the same room as both machines knows this story is simply at odds with the facts


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe you're lumping me in with those "embittered old men in the States."

If so, "I'll live with it."

In the meantime I use my L1 on a regular basis and I enjoy it.


----------



## Geordie Boy

lespresso said:


> *
> Quote Originally Posted by AndyS View Post*
> 
> *
> Actual measured force required to depress levers:*
> 
> *
> Londinium: 10kg*
> 
> *
> Strega: 15kg*
> 
> *
> That's without doubt 'fact of the day'*
> 
> no that's just evidence of both the OP and the respondent both failing to listen in their high school physics class, but don't let that get in the way of a good story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the force exerted on the coffee by the spring is determined by the force of the spring - if you attach a longer lever on any machine the force required to move the lever will reduce - basic physics really - ever used a pinch/crow bar?


I think you've got your wires crossed for what Andy posted.

Isn't what Andy showed in his measurement that you need more force to pull the lever on a Strega than an L1 (which granted he only did using luggage scales), which ultimately you'd expect due to the shorter handle on the Strega (as you say, basic physics). He just got a tangible measurement for how much more.

....or am I missing something here???


----------



## coffeechap

I think you are right also, as in my findings I found due to simple physics ( yes I was listening in class ) the shorter lever and increased flex of the Strega meant that pulling the lever was harder and thus required more effort and strength to do it. There has not been any inference on spring strength as to be quite honest I couldn't tell you the spring rating on either machine. As the OP the thread was set up just to give people a flavour of what to expect from the Strega, it's good points and it's limitations, I hope this was achieved.


----------



## sjenner

I think that I have made an error, I was under the impression that the Strega has a double spring... I think I must have mistaken it for the QuickMill Achille, which does (maybe did) have a double spring.

My apologies...


----------



## 4085

I really cannot see much value in comparing the Strega to other levers. It is more or less unique at its price point and is £700 ish cheaper than an L1. I owned a Strega and I also have an L1. I think much of the confusion comes from over the Pond. The Strega makes a great cuppa for a machine costing £1300, but it has its limitations.

Would you compare Arsenal to Leicester when they are both at or near the top of their respective divisions?


----------



## espressotime

sjenner said:


> I think that I have made an error, I was under the impression that the Strega has a double spring... I think I must have mistaken it for the QuickMill Achille, which does (maybe did) have a double spring.
> 
> My apologies...


The Strega does have double springs.I never had an issue with the force needed to pull that lever.

But I wonder if the L1 would be as stable as it is , if it was equipped with a double spring ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

espressotime said:


> The Strega does have double springs.I never had an issue with the force needed to pull that lever.
> 
> But I wonder if the L1 would be as stable as it is , if it was equipped with a double spring ?


Fair point , but it's not designed to be stable with a double spring in it . It's designed as a single spring . So not sure what the point of the comparison would be ?


----------



## coffeechap

espressotime said:


> The Strega does have double springs.I never had an issue with the force needed to pull that lever.
> 
> But I wonder if the L1 would be as stable as it is , if it was equipped with a double spring ?


To say you never experienced an issue with the Strega feeling like it would tip ever is astonishing, the force needed is completely exacerbated due to the design of the machine and the group placement, chuck a longer lever on it it is easier to pull, In fact quite similar to the Bosco I compared it too, but then it absolutely tips the machine off the bench. The shorter you are the better as it promotes the downward pull, or raise the machine to do the same.

It does have a double spring, which unfortunately can negate the beauty of a lever machine as the second spring comes in as the pressure tapers of to maintain pressure, yet the the pure beauty of a sprung lever is a gradually diminishing pressure profile.


----------



## 4085

As a side issue, the L1 has adjustable feet. Mine started tipping for no reason. I checked the feet and found that one was not level, perhaps by half a turn. Adjusted it and checked it with a spirit level and perfectly stable again


----------



## lespresso

espressotime said:


> The Strega does have double springs.I never had an issue with the force needed to pull that lever.
> 
> But I wonder if the L1 would be as stable as it is , if it was equipped with a double spring ?


I would be very happy to arrange this

I've had it in over Xmas and was doubly surprised

First, the L1 doesn't tip with the L1 twin spring

And secondly, the extra pressure from the second spring ruins single origin roasts

But yes, I am arranging a pass-the-parcel service of the L1 twin spring group bwtn any interested L1 owners

I see the story that because a machine has two springs it will by definition exert more pressure than any other single spring - bit of a leap really, but hey ho, if it gets repeated often enough someone will swallow it, right?


----------



## espressotime

coffeechap said:


> To say you never experienced an issue with the Strega feeling like it would tip ever is astonishing, the force needed is completely exacerbated due to the design of the machine and the group placement, chuck a longer lever on it it is easier to pull, In fact quite similar to the Bosco I compared it too, but then it absolutely tips the machine off the bench. The shorter you are the better as it promotes the downward pull, or raise the machine to do the same.
> 
> It does have a double spring, which unfortunately can negate the beauty of a lever machine as the second spring comes in as the pressure tapers of to maintain pressure, yet the the pure beauty of a sprung lever is a gradually diminishing pressure profile.


As far as I know the two springs work simultaniously and not one after the other.


----------



## espressotime

coffeechap said:


> To say you never experienced an issue with the Strega feeling like it would tip ever is astonishing, the force needed is completely exacerbated due to the design of the machine and the group placement, chuck a longer lever on it it is easier to pull, In fact quite similar to the Bosco I compared it too, but then it absolutely tips the machine off the bench. The shorter you are the better as it promotes the downward pull, or raise the machine to do the same.
> 
> It does have a double spring, which unfortunately can negate the beauty of a lever machine as the second spring comes in as the pressure tapers of to maintain pressure, yet the the pure beauty of a sprung lever is a gradually diminishing pressure profile.


As far as I know the two springs work simultaneously and not one after the other.


----------



## AndyS

Geordie Boy said:


> Isn't what Andy showed in his measurement that you need more force to pull the lever on a Strega than an L1 (which granted he only did using luggage scales), which ultimately you'd expect due to the shorter handle on the Strega (as you say, basic physics). He just got a tangible measurement for how much more.


Exactly.



dfk41 said:


> I really cannot see much value in comparing the Strega to other levers. It is more or less unique at its price point and is £700 ish cheaper than an L1.


I don't understand why you'd say that. They are both machines designed for the home lever enthusiast who wants a 58mm group. Many people compare the two in making a purchasing decision. They watch Jim Schulman's videos where he "plays the Strega like a musical instrument," they read Reiss's blog, they scan the forums.

Making excellent espresso at home isn't particularly cheap, so a £700 price difference is just another factor in a home espresso enthusiast's decision process. At least that's the way it seems to me.


----------



## coffeechap

Well here is the bumpff from bezzera

BEZZERA STREGA

An entirely new take on traditional lever espresso machines, the Bezzera Strega combines the best of pump driven coffee machines and the pressure profiling possible only with lever-brewed espresso.

FROM

$3,350

CONTACT US or find a retailer

Where the traditional lever machine pulled the water for the coffee extraction directly from the boiler, the tank version of the Strega incorporates a pump to fill the lever group through a heat exchanger providing greater temperature stability and pre infusion.

*Once the handle is lifted to begin the extraction, the pump stops and the pressure in the group is created by two springs that guarantee a steady pressure and the best extraction of the coffee oils.*

So the end statement says it all really, steady pressure is steady pressure not " reduced pressure " and therefore the Strega emulates more of a pump based extraction than a traditional lever extraction.


----------



## espressotime

So how does that work?Both springs are attached to the same piston.They become engaged and disengaged at the same time.


----------



## 4085

Andy, the reason I said it was not fair to really compare (even though that will always happen) the two machines, based on price difference is:

Some of that value will be made up of cost of parts, thinking of the 2 different style groups for example

The selection of the style of group will dictate a lot of what goes on with the rest of the machine

The 2 machines are aimed at very different markets, ie the traditional lever enthusiast versus the pump man who thinks he has a lever

I am not knocking the Strega, as I owned one and enjoyed it, but, it is not a traditional lever machine and therefore should not go side by side with one for comparisson


----------



## coffeechap

QUOTE=espressotime;128725]So how does that work?Both springs are attached to the same piston.They become engaged and disengaged at the same time.

Not necessarily as if one is shorter than the other, it will give an increased pressure at a particular point in the extraction but agreed should be at the start and middle of the pull, perhaps the engineers at bezzera could shed some more light on it, all I know is that the Strega, does not act like a traditional lever machine due to the way the pump delivers the water, beyond the pump the lever is adequate but not exceptional.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> It only takes 30s to do the physical grind, it's the weighing out the beans and transferring of the coffee from the bucket to the puck that takes the time really


When pushed to make more than one or two coffees using the HG, I've resorted to having a second single spout portafilter on the go and pre-weighing the beans and putting them into egg cups - very high tech. Whilst one shot is pulling, I can just about grind the next before the one under extraction is complete so I can output shots every 45 secs or so. Wouldn't want to do this for long though


----------



## espressotime

coffeechap said:


> QUOTE=espressotime;128725]So how does that work?Both springs are attached to the same piston.They become engaged and disengaged at the same time.


Not necessarily as if one is shorter than the other, it will give an increased pressure at a particular point in the extraction but agreed should be at the start and middle of the pull, perhaps the engineers at bezzera could shed some more light on it, all I know is that the Strega, does not act like a traditional lever machine due to the way the pump delivers the water, beyond the pump the lever is adequate but not exceptional.

Mmhhh...I liked it.

Made great espresso . I look at it as a real lever.Loved the group also.

I miss it sometimes.


----------



## coffeechap

Then good for you, it wasn't to my liking but that is certainly not saying that it won't be to other peoples liking, at the price point there are not many other options..


----------



## espressotime

coffeechap said:


> Then good for you, it wasn't to my liking but that is certainly not saying that it won't be to other peoples liking, at the price point there are not many other options..


We probably agree on TBL.

**** it Dude.Let's go bowling.


----------



## MWJB

coffeechap said:


> Well here is the bumpff from bezzera
> 
> *Once the handle is lifted to begin the extraction, the pump stops and the pressure in the group is created by two springs that guarantee a steady pressure and the best extraction of the coffee oils.*
> 
> So the end statement says it all really, steady pressure is steady pressure not " reduced pressure " and therefore the Strega emulates more of a pump based extraction than a traditional lever extraction.


I think that's marketing hyperbole causing some ambiguity. Bezerra say the pressure decreases with the lever...






Jim Schulman also has video showing a decrease of 10-5Bar.


----------



## coffeechap

Just interesting that, that is what their marketing states, a spring by its nature should reduce in pressure no matter what....


----------



## AndyS

dfk41 said:


> The 2 machines are aimed at very different markets, ie the traditional lever enthusiast versus the pump man who thinks he has a lever


I am neither a "pump man" nor a "lever man," I am simply an espresso enthusiast looking for satisfying machines to use at home. Whatever market they may or may not have been "aimed at" is as irrelevant to me as it is to the majority of informed buyers. It doesn't matter one iota what you say about me; when I pull shots on the Strega I am not a "pump man who thinks he has a lever."



dfk41 said:


> I am not knocking the Strega, as I owned one and enjoyed it, but, it is not a traditional lever machine and therefore should not go side by side with one for comparisson


Those who choose to heed your buying advice know they "shouldn't" compare the machines....yet despite your earnest entreaties they do compare, Grasshopper....



coffeechap said:


> the Strega emulates more of a pump based extraction than a traditional lever extraction.


My pressure testing shows the spring pressure on the puck starts out as high as 11 bar, decreases to ~8.5 bar when the lever is at a 45 degree angle, and is down around 5.5 bar when the lever is at full vertical.


----------



## 4085

Andy, I have no beef with you or your gear. I am simple in my approach and I think we share a common belief that if what ends up in the cup is acceptable, then the end justifies the means. Where we differ though, is I do not have the ability or desire, to see what makes them tick!


----------



## espressotime

Purists could say the L1 isn'a real lever since it has a pump on board.

To me if the shot is made by the lever it's a levermachine.


----------



## sjenner

espressotime said:


> Purists could say the L1 isn'a real lever since it has a pump on board.
> 
> To me if the shot is made by the lever it's a levermachine.


No it doesn't!


----------



## espressotime

Yes it does.


----------



## 4085

The pumps only job as with any machine of this type that is line fed, is to feed the boiler. It takes no active part at all in the shot


----------



## El carajillo

Are the distances from the fulcrum to the point where it acts on the piston the same on both machines?

Is there any difference in the linkage after the fulcrum? Differences in these two components would affect theeffort required to pull/cock the lever.

If the springs work in parallel I would expect them to decrease in pressure/power towards the end of their stroke.

If they are positioned/set up as one takes over as one becomes extended they could maintain pressure.


----------



## coffeechap

espressotime said:


> Purists could say the L1 isn'a real lever since it has a pump on board.
> 
> To me if the shot is made by the lever it's a levermachine.


Mine does not it is line fed as any of the l1s can be, so pretty sure mine is silent.......


----------



## espressotime

coffeechap said:


> Mine does not it is line fed as any of the l1s can be, so pretty sure mine is silent.......


Strega can go pumpless also.

To me they're both real levers.


----------



## sjenner

sjenner said:


> No it doesn't!


Well I suppose that the lever is a pump...

But that is the only one in my machine!


----------

